# bild in text "oben" ausrichten



## bernhardp (31. März 2004)

hallo leute....
wenn ich mitten in einem text ein bild einfüge, das größer als die schrift ist, wird automatisch der text unten ausgerichtet! kann man das umkehren damit es oben ist

die lösung mit tabellen kenn ich, jedoch ist der text mehrzeilig und veränderbar!

im anhang is ein bild meiner vorstellung! (MS Paint rult )

MfG Berndi


----------



## Pardon_Me (31. März 2004)

Was ist das Problem mit Tabellen?

<tr>
 <td colspan=2>text</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td valign="top">text</td>
  <td><img src="bild.gif"></td>
</tr>

So müsste es doch gehen, oder?
Is halt eine Möglichkeit....

Ein andere: hast dus schon mit CSS (positionieren) versucht?


----------



## Quaese (31. März 2004)

Hi,

es ist möglich über die CSS-Eigenschaft *float* einen Textfluss zu erzeugen.
Wird beispielsweise *right* zugewiesen, wird das entsprechende Element
rechts positioniert. Andere Elemente (z.B. Text) können jetzt links angeordnet werden.


```
Text oberhalb
<img style="float: right;" src="bild.gif">
Text links und unterhalb
```

Es wird dabei die letzte Zeile von "Text oberhalb" mit den ersten Wörtern von "Text
links und unterhalb" aufgefüllt.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

